# Nursing in Abu Dhabi and Dubai including Cleveland clinic



## NurseRosie (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey,

I have been trying to do quite a bit of searching regarding nursing positions in the UAE.
I am currently a registered nurse in the UK with 2 and a half years experience.
I have heard that the Cleveland clinic hire many western educated nurses so I applied there at the start of December.
I am currently waiting to hear back regarding a interview.
Does anybody know how long this usually takes and how long it usually takes interview to start date.
My contract on my flat finishes at the end of June and i want to try and make a plan.

I also wondered if anybody could suggest some other hospitals to apply at.
I have worked on a acute cardiology ward for 2 years and I now work on neuro and trauma intensive care.

Any advice regarding moving to Abu Dhabi/Dubai in relation to nursing would be helpful and very much appreciated!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

NurseRosie said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have been trying to do quite a bit of searching regarding nursing positions in the UAE.
> I am currently a registered nurse in the UK with 2 and a half years experience.
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
My wife is an ER consultant at Mafraq hospital in Abu Dhabi.
They are due to move into a brand new hospital that has been built next to the existing one - called Sheikh Shakboot Medical City (SSMC) and are recruiting heavily across most specialities for the new hospital.
Would definitely be worth you making contact with them for a job!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

NurseRosie said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have been trying to do quite a bit of searching regarding nursing positions in the UAE.
> I am currently a registered nurse in the UK with 2 and a half years experience.
> ...


You haven't even got an interview call - how can you plan for such a thing! Job searching and recruitment is always uncertain. The best thing will be for you to plan keeping in mind that at some point of time in the uncertain future you may have to leave your flat - and build in a flexibility into the contract.


----------



## NurseRosie (Jan 16, 2018)

rsinner said:


> You haven't even got an interview call - how can you plan for such a thing! Job searching and recruitment is always uncertain. The best thing will be for you to plan keeping in mind that at some point of time in the uncertain future you may have to leave your flat - and build in a flexibility into the contract.



Sorry I think what I wrote came across differently. I don't mean plan to move to the UAE, I mean my plan for myself in England and how long I should look for a further contract for. I live in the city center of a very large city so It's practically impossible for me to get a rolling contract unfortunately. I'm also considering moving back to the city I lived in prior.


----------



## NurseRosie (Jan 16, 2018)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> My wife is an ER consultant at Mafraq hospital in Abu Dhabi.
> They are due to move into a brand new hospital that has been built next to the existing one - called Sheikh Shakboot Medical City (SSMC) and are recruiting heavily across most specialities for the new hospital.
> ...


Steve this is really helpful, thank you!
Are there a lot of western employees at this hospital?

Thank you,
Rosie


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

NurseRosie said:


> Steve this is really helpful, thank you!
> Are there a lot of western employees at this hospital?
> 
> Thank you,
> Rosie


Yes!


----------



## cbf (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi, I am moving to UAE in march and got a job in Cleveland clinic abu dhabi in intensive care.
Went to interviews in London in June. I think they are coming over to the UK again in February/march. I am going through an agency called CCM recruitment so just contact them and send them your CV.


----------

